# New Rochelle/Larchmont Riding



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey. 

I'm getting into Road Biking.
I'm a beginner, but I can put in 20-30 mile runs with no problem. 

I'll be riding in the New Rochelle/Larchmont area. 
If anybody wants a riding buddy, feel free to call on me.

I'll try to ride everyday, after work, nights, cold, whatever. 
I'm self-employed so I can even free up days for nice epic rides. 

PM me for contact info. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

you should rule out any useful riding south of route 287. The traffic and lights etc is just too much of an interuption to really ever get any good workouts. 

Look into the gimbles route. really anything north of 287 has much fewer stops.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

thirstyman said:


> you should rule out any useful riding south of route 287. The traffic and lights etc is just to much of an interuption to really ever get any good workouts.
> 
> Look into the gimbles route. really anything north of 287 has much fewer stops.


+1 I can't wait to pass 287 on the way up.I take Kennilworth.
I like to ride up by SUNY Purchase and Greenwich.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks. 
Good to know. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

+1 I live in Rye and do a lot of riding in the area. Kennilworth to Purchase St. then onto either SUNY Purchase or Greenwich is where you want to ride. Check out Westchester Cycle Club (www.westchestercyleclub.org) many rides in the area. I suggest starting out on a C level ride. My bike is in the sho right now but should be out later this week. I am open for a ride. I'll PM you.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

How bout John's Street


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Shaggybx said:


> How bout John's Street


I have route that takes me up Burying Hill and then John St. I haven't ridden it in a while. I am trying to lose weight, when I get back to the realm of actually being able to climb I have a route in mind that includes these and then heads over to Whippoorwill.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Uprwstsdr said:


> +1 I live in Rye and do a lot of riding in the area. Kennilworth to Purchase St. then onto either SUNY Purchase or Greenwich is where you want to ride. Check out Westchester Cycle Club (www.westchestercyleclub.org) many rides in the area. I suggest starting out on a C level ride. My bike is in the sho right now but should be out later this week. I am open for a ride. I'll PM you.


I'll check it out. 
Thanks.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Uprwstsdr said:


> I have route that takes me up Burying Hill and then John St. I haven't ridden it in a while. I am trying to lose weight, when I get back to the realm of actually being able to climb I have a route in mind that includes these and then heads over to Whippoorwill.


I start the other way.
I go up Lake St make a left on the hilly road that goes to 22N.Up Whippoorwill to the Patents then through Greenwich ,hitting John then Sherwood,down to Anderson Hill,back to the Bronx.
It's a killer ride.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm a Larchmonter as well. My usual longer rides take me up Murray to Forest to Pinebrook (which has a marked Bike Route). I follow that til it ends, go up the hill to 22 (in Scarsdale), down the hill and then usually hook up with the Bronx River path up to Kensico Dam and back. Usually come back Wilmot to back roads to Pinebrook. That is about 28 miles. My night after work rides are down into the Manor and doing a lap or two.


----------



## jdm76nyc (Oct 3, 2010)

I normally ride down to Manhattan to battery park then
to central park for 5 laps up back home on weekdays or I train on the jersey hills 
across the gw bridge. Saturdays gimbles ride starts in front of Macy 9am it rides up route 100 warming up then up the hills 22 north then its splits 120 north for pros 20+ miles up hills
and 120 south to us1 down to New Rochelle for the regulars i recommend to ride regular for awhile and stay with somebody cause theirs no regrouping then challenge yourself with pros 
its fun. regular trip is about 30 miles and pros 30+ miles. Also try 22n,128east,117west,172west,22south,433south,120south nice routes 50+miles


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Since others are posting rides... on Sunday I rode up through Armonk and Greenwich. Started on Rte 22, then the main street thru Armonk, then Sarles Street up to Rte 172, and then back on Chestnut Ridge Road, Byram Lake Road, to Rte 433/Bedford road.

Most of these roads are not heavily traveled and the trees are really starting to have some beautiful color. Bring a camera and enjoy a nice fall ride!


----------

